# Brothel House



## Rubex (Oct 19, 2015)

This large property sits in a little village in a well to do area. From what I can gather it has been abandoned for the last 5 years or more. From looking at previous posts the house has suffered some vandalism recently, which is a shame because it is a lovely place - especially the stained glass window on the stairs which by the looks of it hasn't been damaged too much. I had the pleasure of visiting this place with Mikeymutt! 













































Some very charming graffiti. The upside down crosses that were in every room weren't too nice either.

















A newspaper from Friday January 23rd 1959:

















A little look in the outhouses:













Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 19, 2015)

Fantastic find!! 
Excellent photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 19, 2015)

This would have been a beauty a few years ago. This probably has a secondary school nearby... 

Still, a great job of this place, nicely captured.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 19, 2015)

Great set rubex..Shane the place has been trashed by the local idiots..you did make me laugh when you said I must drive you mad taking shots of loads of random stuff...but them random shots always pay off and give us all a different view from what others take


----------



## HughieD (Oct 19, 2015)

Shame it's in the state it is but you caught it right with those shots.


----------



## smiler (Oct 19, 2015)

I am far too young and innocent for racy posts like this, Nice though, Thanks


----------



## degenerate (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice work, I always take the random shots too


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 19, 2015)

I bet that's not the first time that phrase was uttered in that room. Very satanic, probably just scrotes being scrotes though! Marvellous photos


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice Bet the graff is inbetweenies playing at being sinister. If it was for real it would be a lot better done & not limited to two cans of nicked or Dad's car spray


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe the upside-down crosses someone has put there is because it was a house of ill-repute. My theory. But the house is still recoverable. Once it has a good clean-up and some paint would make all the difference.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 20, 2015)

It's funny innit? The Pikey's break in, rip up the floorboards and nick the metal. Local yobs spray moronic graff around. Meanwhile we actually care about and respect the places we explore and operate to the strictest code. That's the human race for you...


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Oct 20, 2015)

Mikey always takes you to the best places doesnt he 

Nice shots though, looks a lovely little place!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 20, 2015)

Ha ha only the quality places for us mate lol


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 20, 2015)

Interesting stuff!  I never get what's with the shit they spray on the walls like "help" or "death inside" or some crap...Seems to be ubiquitous with a lot of explores now. Blatantly the master work of an 11 year old with a spray can of lemon yellow for a Ford Cortina.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 20, 2015)

I agree with you totally slimjim..just do it for the sake of doing it.maybe if there was more for youths to do then this would not happen so much


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I agree with you totally slimjim..just do it for the Usake of doing it.maybe if there was more for youths to do then this would not happen so much



There is, they could have taken a few pics with their camera phones and put up a report,


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 20, 2015)

smiler said:


> There is, they could have taken a few pics with their camera phones and put up a report,



We wouldn't be able to understand it though Smiler:

"Me n ma m8 went in this hous rite n he waned spray it up but I were lyk nah let me get pics. So eres my report"


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Oct 20, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> We wouldn't be able to understand it though Smiler:
> 
> "Me n ma m8 went in this hous rite n he waned spray it up but I were lyk nah let me get pics. So eres my report"



Unfortunately, that's exactly what would happen if a few certain people who I know went exploring with me, I have respect for the places I go into, they just care about staying there overnight and getting money from the valuables. :no:


----------



## SlimJim (Oct 20, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> Unfortunately, that's exactly what would happen if a few certain people who I know went exploring with me, I have respect for the places I go into, they just care about staying there overnight and getting money from the valuables. :no:



Nowt wrong with an overnighter if you're respectful, don't light fires and take all your rubbish home  Nicking things is just despicable though.


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 20, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> Unfortunately, that's exactly what would happen if a few certain people who I know went exploring with me, I have respect for the places I go into, they just care about staying there overnight and getting money from the valuables. :no:



I hope they're no one from the forum Dauntless! Maybe you can teach them to be more respectful


----------



## smiler (Oct 20, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> We wouldn't be able to understand it though Smiler:
> 
> "Me n ma m8 went in this hous rite n he waned spray it up but I were lyk nah let me get pics. So eres my report"



Thing is, I DID almost understand it, you started an interesting conversation though, Thanks


----------

